# Donnaballona.......



## bumpsmum

.......Where are you bird?

How does it feel to be at 'term' 38 weeks and counting wowzer :happydance: will be looking out for your wee announcement xx


----------



## AP

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh :happydance:


----------



## embojet

I've been wondering where she is, its so exciting!


----------



## Foogirl

Woohoo!!!! I've been waiting to get to this point.

Where aaaaaare yoooooou?

Hang on....isn't about now the due date?:happydance:


----------



## bumpsmum

I had a wee nosey over in 3rd tri last night, her due date is 16th.....so any time now really. Ohhhhhhh its so exciting, even more so as baby is a surprise :happydance: x


----------



## grumpymoo

Well done Donna, to get this far must feel amazing :)

There is hope for us all hey. x


----------



## Bec L

Hi girls,
I texted Donna last night and she's fine, just knackered, so isn't getting on here that much. I'm sure she'll let us know the minute there's any news. Must be hard going carrying baby to term, especially with another one to look after. Hopefully something we'll all get to experience too :)


----------



## bumpsmum

not too much longer for you also Bec......................... you 2 are making us all green with envy and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO broody x


----------



## Bec L

Ha ha, I just hope I get as far as Donna has :) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Im sure you will go all the way too xx


----------



## premmiemum123

Am so pleased to read Donna has got so far...there is hope for us all! Can't wait to hear any news...will keep checking, well when I get the chance...I am so chuffed for her!
Was thinking about Donna and BecL the other day wondering how they are getting on! Great to hear both are well!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hi ladies :hi:

Im touched by the messages of support-thank you so much! Hit 39 weeks today :shock: so the countdown is officially on! Been losing teeny bits of my plug recently but nothing to shout about unfortunatly.

Im still under the consultant and classed as high risk, so been having CTG's twice a week and a growth scan weekly now. everything has been grand so far though,and baby is growing steadily which is just amazing. They think s/he weighs around 6.5lb 2weeks ago which is slightly :shock: Im not sure how accurate these things are but we'll soon find out eh :winkwink:

Never in my WILDEST dreams did I think I would get this far when I first found out I was pregnant. Every single day I wake up and I can feel bump moving I literally count my blessings-healthy little girl and a brand new baby who is baking nicely :cloud9: I promise Ill let you ladies know as soon as I pop...Bec is my text buddy so Ill let her know when something happens and she can update for me when she gets a sec.

BecL, you're doing so well too-hang in there, I hope things go as smoothly for you as it has for me. 

Lots of love ladies, and thanks again for thinking of us xx


----------



## Bec L

Just a quick update to let you all know that Donna's water broke late last night and she is on the labour ward now :happydance: Probably still a long way to go yet but will update you when I know more.

Good luck Donna!!! :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Hurrah!!!!


----------



## Bec L

False alarm! Donna's heading back home for now. Fingers crossed things will start happening soon :) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

woo hoo got all excited there! Not had time at all lately so not really been on but a quick 2 sec check to see if she has started is a must! off next week so planning on a good catch up on here if Matthew lets me.

Good luck Donna hope labour is a good experience for you xx


----------



## Laura2919

Oh I have only just seen this!! 
Have they given her antibiotics then if her waters have gone?? x


----------



## Bec L

Laura2919 said:


> Oh I have only just seen this!!
> Have they given her antibiotics then if her waters have gone?? x

Think it was just her hind waters. Not sure if that makes a difference? :shrug:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Im still here people!! :flower:

Thanks so much for updating for me Bec, muchly appreciated! It was a false alarm, as Bec said- We went down to the labour ward late on Tuesday night with reduced fetal movements-they examined me and told me that my waters had broken! I was _slightly_ confused as I hadnt noticed...anyway, cut a long story short, I was kept in overnight for observation and given a CTG every 2 hours. then, finally, got examined AGAIN by someone different who told me that they hadnt broken! I did think it was a bit odd I hadnt noticed a MASSIVE gush of water :dohh:

So, Im due TODAY! :cloud9: :happydance: we made it!!!

Im going into the Fetal Assessment Unit at 1pm this afternoon to be examined again as they want to see if they can break my waters for me...baby is fully engaged and ready to go apparently. Im not holding out much hope though-otherwise I get given my date for my section as Im only allowed to go a week over. The countdown is on!

If I end up staying, Ill update BecL again and she can continue with the fabulous updating for me when she gets a sec if ok?

Thanks for thinking of us ladies-you will be the first to know when something happens! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Hope baby comes soon for you hun and congratulations on getting to 40 weeks!!! xx


----------



## bumpsmum

YEAH you did it, you did it :happydance: so chuffed for you. Hope the birth goes well will be keeping an eye out. Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you, I feel like an auntie hehe :cloud9: xx


----------



## Bec L

Happy to update as soon as I get any news :) Good luck chick xxx


----------



## embojet

You must be so chuffed to of made it all the way! Thinking of you. Ive got everything crossed x


----------



## Foogirl

I'm sooooo excited!

Way to go Donnaballona. Good luck chickie!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Awwww your messages are so lovely :cloud9: And Bumpsmum, you can all bve Aunties if you like:thumbup:...gonna sound a tadly bit strange though, saying Auntie Bumpsmum, Auntie FooGirl, Auntie SB22, Auntie BecL....LOL :winkwink:

I think Im the only person in the third trimester who actially WANTED to go overdue and is still happy to be pregnant! Im going to be really sad when its over. Had my first stretch and sweep yesterday which was an experience :shock: LOL. If I havent had the baby by Tuesday Iv got another booked for then-and then the section at some point next week if no baby. They were meant to give me a date yesterday for it but they're fully booked for electives next week apparently! (didnt realise they were so popular!:winkwink:) I was hoping this might mean they'd give me a little more time but no go unfortunatly, they're going to book me in anyway. Oh well...you cant have it all I guess.

Thanks again for thinking of us ladies, MUCH appreciated and I shall update when I have some news...again :haha: Much love xx


----------



## Dona

Good luck Donna! Count me in on being an Aunty too xx


----------



## bumpsmum

any news?

Aunty bumpsmum is getting too excited - fingers crossed you go on your own and next sweep does the trick for ya xx


----------



## Bec L

Nothing as yet. Keeping my phone very close to hand :)


----------



## embojet

Ive just got back from being away in London overnight and whats the first thing I do? Check BnB to see if Donna's popped yet! Good luck hun x


----------



## AP

Wooooooo Donna. Much honored to be an auntie too!


----------



## Laura2919

Hope bubs comes soon x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Im still here ladies-thanks for thinking of me!! Embojet, you did make me giggle, coming on to see if Id popped :hugs:

I had my sweep yesterday-and she tried to pull my cervix forward as apparently its very posterior. All I can say is :shock: it wasnt my favourite memory of this pregnancy!! Im meant to be having another on Friday so im praying the baby makes an appearence before then!! oh nooooooo!! :haha: otherwise they're giving me a section on Monday or Tuesday next week they think. :dohh:

Im not uncomfortable yet, other than a little achy and im trying sooooo hard to enjoy every single last little bit of being pregnant. its been a blessing and I shall be the teeniest bit sad when its over! 

As always, I shall let the lovely Bec know when something happens.

I have hoofed, and poofed, and signed the eviction notice!!!


----------



## Laura2919

If I am right you was asleep for your first section??? Are you nervous??


----------



## embojet

You're making me broody :dohh: Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bec L

Yay, Donna texted earlier to say she is in labour :happydance: Been contracting since 6pm last night and when she texted me at 1pm today her contractions were 5 mins apart and she'd had no pain relief :wacko:

Will let you know as soon as I hear any more :D


----------



## embojet

How exciting! Good luck with anything, I bet Brooke is excitied about being a Big sister :happydance:


----------



## Bec L

Just had a text from Donna to say...it's a boy!!! Bertie was born at 2.50am this morning weighing a very very impressive 7lb 10.5oz!!!! And she did it with just gas and air, what a star.

Donna says she's feeding him and feeling very blessed and proud :cloud9:

There will be pics to come, when she gets a spare minute!

Well done Donna, so pleased for you. Can't wait to see him xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats donna x


----------



## grumpymoo

Oh wow! How fantastic:) Such lovely lovely news.

Well done Donna, hello Bertie! :) Congratulations x

Can't wait to see some pics too.


----------



## Foogirl

Excellent, I'm so happy for Donnaballona.

And so happy for the rest of us too - this pregnancy gave us all hope!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.:happydance:


----------



## premmiemum123

How wonderful! Am so pleased for Donna...Congratulations...look forward to the piccies too!

Who will be next? 
x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! Cant wait to see little Bertie :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

oh wow, ive just come across this thread, i know donna from another site and weve met up a few times, im chuffed shes had a boy, how exciting and brave girl only having gas and air xx im gonna send her a quick text in a mo


----------



## bumpsmum

woo hoo were all aunties :happydance: :happydance:

So chuffed for you Donna cant wait to see Bertie bet she cant get over how big he was. CXongratulations Mrs you did it! 

I have goosebumps and a HUGE lump in my throat!!!!! :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Donna and family.. 

Congrats on the new arrival xxx


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations Donna & family! x x


----------



## sherryberry79

:happydance:Wonderful news, congratulations Donna and family.....can't wait to see some piccies xxx


----------



## AP

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Cant wait to see pics of the baby...who shall be HUGE in comparison to his cousins here I bet :rofl:)


----------



## DonnaBallona

HELLO LADIES!!!! :hi:

Thank you so much for the messages you've left on the thread, Iv managed to read them but so far not been able to reply...until now! 

So, I have a brand new baby son who is now 5 days old! As you know (thanks BecL :cloud9:) He arrived naturally using just gas and air at 2.50am on Saturday morning. I managed to get to 8cms on just paracetamol :shock: 

Little Bert is a smasher, he is breastfed and feeding like a dream-he had his 5 day check today and has actually GAINED on top of his birth weight, not lost any! Its so different having a normal sized baby around, I really thought Id find it odd but I havent at all. The funny thing is, he is already half of Brookes weight (all but a few oz) as she only weighs 16lb herself :cloud9:

Brooke has been more than fabulous with him-she crawls over to his moses and stand there pointing at him most of the day. She gets upset when he cries and points at him too. she is loving having her daddy off work for the week too-and so am I-its like Im on holiday! :cloud9:

Anyways, better not gatecrash the prem forum anymore, seeing as Bertie is not prem! Im going to write my birth story in the other section hopefully at some point this afternoon so if you want to know what happened (its all nice-it was the perfect birth!) then feel free to head over and have a look.

once again, thank you so much for the kind messages. love to you all!!

PS-here is my little fella! :cloud9:
https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/2Donna1/SDC10365.jpg


----------



## grumpymoo

He is gorgeous Donna and I am sure we will all love hearing about him in this section:)

Well done you!!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

awwwwww he is just beautiful and a cracker weight. We dont mind hoggin the prem section honest - gives us alot of hope for the future and Im sure Bec will be an avid follower with her little un' on the way xxx


----------



## Foogirl

Gorgeous! Great to hear it is all going brilliantly.


----------



## Bec L

bumpsmum said:


> awwwwww he is just beautiful and a cracker weight. We dont mind hoggin the prem section honest - gives us alot of hope for the future and Im sure Bec will be an avid follower with her little un' on the way xxx

Very true!

He's gorgeous Donna and it's so great that the birth went so well. Will be reading the birth story in a mo! :hugs:
xx


----------

